# Runtime.getRuntime().exec



## zoulgami (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo , 
ich habe ein kleine Problem beim Aufruf von Runtime.getRuntime().exec() .
wenn ich diese Line Command in DOS eingebe  : C:\Program Files\IXOS\bin\dsClient <client.cmd > bh.log. es funktioniert wunderbar  und erstellet mir die Datei bh.log.
aber wenn ich das mit Runtime.getRuntime().exec() aufrufe , funktioniert überhaupt nicht.
code sieht so aus : Process p = Runtime.getRuntime().exec( 
	"C:\\Program Files\\IXOS\\bin\\dsClient <client.cmd >bh.log" ); 
mache ich vielleicht was falsches 

kann jemand mir vielleicht weiterhelfen ?  ich bin sehr dankbar für jedes hinweis.

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## BillaBong (8. Juni 2009)

> Process p = Runtime.getRuntime().exec(
> "C:\\Program Files\\IXOS\\bin\\dsClient <client.cmd >bh.log" );



also ich glaube nicht das das mit dem "<client.cmd>" funktioniert. Was soll das denn sein ?


----------



## zoulgami (8. Juni 2009)

Hi ,
ich danke dir für deine Schnelle Antwort , also C:\\Program Files\\IXOS\\bin\\dsClient <client.cmd > bh.log  mit client.cmd eine Datei wo connection zu Server steht.  mit < wird als eingabe umleitung zu dsClient und mit > eine ausgabe umleitung zu bh.log.

Danke für Deine Hilfe.


----------



## deepthroat (8. Juni 2009)

Hi.

Die Umleitungen müssen vom Kommandozeileninterpreter interpretiert werden.

Probier's mal so:

```
cmd /s /c ""C:\\Program Files\\IXOS\\bin\\dsClient" <client.cmd >bh.log"
```
Gruß


----------



## zoulgami (8. Juni 2009)

Hi ,
Danke für die antwort  , aber leider bekomme ich immer die gleiche Fehlermeldung dass die Datei bh.log nicht gefunden wurde bzw nicht erstellet wurde .

Gruß,
Adil


----------



## deepthroat (8. Juni 2009)

zoulgami hat gesagt.:


> Hi ,
> Danke für die antwort  , aber leider bekomme ich immer die gleiche Fehlermeldung dass die Datei bh.log nicht gefunden wurde bzw nicht erstellet wurde .


Aha. Und woher kommt die Meldung? Und wie sieht dein Java Code jetzt genau aus?

Gruß


----------



## zoulgami (8. Juni 2009)

hi Sven ,  
mein Code sieht  aus : 




try {


			Process p = Runtime.getRuntime().exec("cmd /s /c  C:\\Program Files\\IXOS\\bin\\dsClient" <client.cmd >bh.log");



	} catch (Exception e) {
			System.err.println("ls error " +e);
			}


----------



## deepthroat (8. Juni 2009)

Bitte verwende die Code-Tags für Codeschnipsel. Das erhöht die Chance das sich jemand mit deinem Problem befasst ungemein - niemand sieht sich gern unleserlichen Code an.

Außerdem hast du den Code überhaupt nicht verändert?! Ich habe doch bereits erklärt wo das Problem ist. Das dein Code nicht funktioniert ist ja klar.

Die genaue Ausgabe / Fehlermeldung ist meistens sehr hilfreich.

Gruß


----------



## zoulgami (8. Juni 2009)

Hi Sven ,
Ja es tut mir leid ,  unformatierte Code wird auch kein Lesen  .

doch habe ich genau geschrieben was du mir gepostet hast und zwar folgendes :

try {


Process p = Runtime.getRuntime().exec("cmd /s /c C:\\Program Files\\IXOS\\bin\\dsClient.exe <client.cmd >C:\\iuvatec\\archive.log");
} catch (Exception e) {
System.err.println("ls error " +e);
	}

 und die Fehlermeldung sieht so aus :



java.io.FileNotFoundException: C:\iuvatec\archive.log (The system cannot find the file specified)
	at java.io.FileInputStream.open(Native Method)
	at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(FileInputStream.java:106)
	at java.io.FileReader.<init>(FileReader.java:55)
	at de.iuvatec.zoulgami.blanco.ReadFiles.readDocIdFile(ReadFiles.java:110)
	at de.iuvatec.zoulgami.blanco.ReadFiles.main(ReadFiles.java:74) 

Danke Sven 
Gruß
Adil


----------



## deepthroat (8. Juni 2009)

zoulgami hat gesagt.:


> Hi Sven ,


Wer ist Sven?


zoulgami hat gesagt.:


> Ja es tut mir leid ,  unformatierte Code wird auch kein Lesen  .


Dann verwende bitte die entsprechenden Code-Tags! [code=java]...[/code] für Java Code usw.


zoulgami hat gesagt.:


> doch habe ich genau geschrieben was du mir gepostet hast


Nein, hast du nicht. Du hast die Anführungszeichen vergessen:

```
Process p = Runtime.getRuntime().exec("cmd /s /c \"\"C:\\Program Files\\IXOS\\bin\\dsClient.exe\" <client.cmd >C:\\iuvatec\\archive.log\"");
```
Gruß


----------



## zoulgami (8. Juni 2009)

Hi , 
Leider hat es nicht funktioniert ,  ich bekomme immer das gleiche Fehlermeldung aber trotzdem  Danke 

Gruß


----------

